
Noether’s Theorem - MindGods
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2020/06/29/noethers-theorem-2/
======
MindGods
Paper: "Getting to the Bottom of Noether's Theorem"

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.14741](https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.14741)

